# What is best way to kill unwanted grass permanently?



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Use RoundUp - or another herbicide with Glyphosate - or a total vegetation killer with Imazapyr in it.

The latter is quite a bit more expensive, and can be pretty deadly even to shrubs and trees.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Round up should do it but you could also use a cheaper non-selective vegetation and brush killer. Just be careful with either not to let the spray drift on to plants you want. What you want is something that kills the whole plant and not just the top growth. The latter will work eventually since the plant cannot survive forever without photosynthesis but you might need several applications. 

Bleach is not a good idea. For one thing it could make you sick if you atomize it through a sprayer. Chorine gas was once a weapon remember. You can torch it and someone on this site bought a toy torch that scared the *#$& out of me at a box store. I hope I don't have to tell you the dangers of using a flame thrower near a structure, dripped parking lot fluids, etc. right?

If the grass was allowed to go to seed, you may need to treat the soil with a pre-emergent herbicide to keep the seed from sprouting. A topical spray will have no effect on seed. 

Do you have a farm supply company near you? All should be cheaper there and available in larger quantities than at a box store. A real nursery that serves consumers, gardeners, and landscapers may have better deals too. 

I honestly do not know if consumers are restricted in the amounts of things they can buy. Could be. You might actually get some estimates to see if someone will come and spray it for you cheaper than you buying all the chemicals and doing it yourself. You could probably call them back until it worked too.


----------

